

Startup Quote: Joel Spolsky, co-founder, Stack Exchange - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3899081965

======
raychancc
Every day that we spent not improving our products was a wasted day.

\- Joel Spolsky (@spolsky)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3899081965>

